# a random (FKED UP) trainingday.....



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

saturday morning.....9.15 AM...time to swim the dogs, we head out and send over one the guys with the rope for the young dogs to help them with the swimmingexercize...he steps on the small bridge, falls, lands in the water and on part of the bridge...breaking his shoulder! ambulance gets called, he gets transported to hospital and will be back in 8 weeks...things settle down....we go for the "revier"exercize....everything fine untill one dog runs into a branch (rather thick) and gets a nasty gash on his chest....transported to vet....3 stitches but not deep and no further damage....things settle down again....time for some decoywork...everything is going splendidly! Robbie is great and im really pleased with his progress....a fellow clubmember gets bitten by his own dog during the tussle with the decoy, decoy and clubmember both in black, honest mistake by the dog and he grabs the thigh...nice set of punctures! But im still HAPPY...things are great, sunshine....nice temperature outside...time to do the bike exercize with the decoy... it goes AWESOME....hes quick as hell, firm nice grip...runs the exercize as it sghould be run, lets go....sits behind decoy and guards, decoy runs, dog grabs...decoy stops, dog lets go...hubby walks in to pick up dog....robbie is still guarding his everloving head of, doesnt want to leave the decoy....we see a spritz of red flashing by....another spritz of red...robbies entire chest is covered in blood...more spritzing....hubby dives onto robbie and I grab the dog to check what the **** is wrong with him....BIG FKIN HOLE in chest/frontleg! main artery slashed...blood is just happely spritzing out...we drag the dog on his back and I wrap the leash under his armpit to stop the bloodflow....clubmember drives my car on field, hubby in the back, dog on lap...to the vet! at the vet a tourniquete gets applied...dog is to be sedated which is not working since the bastard is as high as a kite on adrenaline by now....me on the floor covered in blood by now...dog in my arms, muzzled and all trying to restrain him....apparantly the at the chainpart of the bike theres a thing to stretch the chain over the wheel and this went into his chest and uper leg tearing the artery and rupturing the muscle lengthwise along the paw...funny enough from the outside a 2.5 inch hole...not to bad...inside ? full muscle rip from top to bottom!!! by now the bleeding has gone down a bit and vet stitches up the artery without any furter anestesia or painkillers the the muscle gets stitched and eventualy the leg and chest get stitched up... she lets some local anastesia flow into the wound before stitching it but thats about it...4 hours later...me and hubby both covered in blood and out of pocket for 900 euros get home...dog cant work for 2 months...no permanent damage since the muscle was ruptured lengthwise which was lucky (if it wasnt for bad luck id have no ****in luck at all!) robbie in the kennel and now the anastesia hits him ! passes out for a few hours...

and ya yould think it ends there right ? **** noooooo.... hubby and me sit down for coffee...he mentions the blood still covering me....I like like hell he says, am i feeling ok ? sure im fine...shoulders a bit sore and so is my arm but hey! the dogs ok and thats all I care about....hubby grabs my shirt and pulls it of :lol: BINGO!!!! time to hit the emergency room....apparantly I didnt notice robbie sinking his teeth into my arm and shoulder 4 times....2 big fat black bruises and a shitload of punctures in my shoulder! I never paid any attention to the blood since I thought it was robbie's and my arma and shoudler always hurt so nothing new there :lol:

dont ya just love it when a trainingday goes to hell in a handbasket? the joys of working dogs huh....well ive had my fill for a few weeks :lol: lets hope this never EVER happens again coze i can tell ya...seing your dog squirting blood in time with his heartbeat? NOT FUNNY!!! Did find out tho that inspite of common belief that im heartless...I have a heart indeed coze the SOB was beating a mile a minute !

ok im done now...gona sit in a corner and try and compose myself coze im still shaking


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

That is quite an adventure. I hope all is well with the dog and your "new found" heart is beating regular. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

All I can say is Holy Shit! You got some pain tolerance! Hope everyone recovers well.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow ! I'm glad things have settled down now and you are both on the road to recovery and the dog is going to be ok . Get well soon !


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

wow sounds like youve had your share of fun!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Hahahahaha, echt wat voor jou... Muts.. Beterschap voor jou en robbie.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow Alice! Glad to hear everyone survived training day!


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

That was one day from Hell ,hope everyone heals great and back to training soon good luck from Fla.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

GEEZ, alice!! "everything that can go wrong will" was sure the quote of the day at your place! just, WOW! i was glad to hear that everyone survived for heavens sake....


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow! What a story. I hope everyone heals soon! 

Laura


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

GEEEZ Alice, hope you and the rest of the two and four legged casulaties of KNPV all recover to full health. At least you confirm that the KNPV is always training hard, here in the USA we dont have those worries:lol:, whats the worse that can happen here a wooden dumbell hits another person:-\". Anyways get to feeling better, you be back at it before ya know it.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

I think you should have stayed home that day and mowed the lawn or something! wow!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow...just wow...you can't make that sh&% up! That's just crazy!

Hope everyone is on the mend quickly.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> All I can say is Holy Shit! You got some pain tolerance! Hope everyone recovers well.



:lol: now i could say "yeah baby !!! me tough woman and not feel a thing" but simple fact is that after so much surgery on my shoulder theres a lot of nervedamage so I simply didnt feel most of it :wink:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Hahahahaha, echt wat voor jou... Muts.. Beterschap voor jou en robbie.



echt wel ! vanmorgen trug naar de DA...alle hechtingen eruit :lol: pokkehond! 

or roughly translated yep the fukwit took out all stitches during the night so was back to the vet this morning...things are looking ok tho...hes black and blue on the leg and shoulder and its swollen to hell and back but in time things should heal right up im sure 

like selena said....shit like this always happens to me :lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol: now i could say "yeah baby !!! me tough woman and not feel a thing" but simple fact is that after so much surgery on my shoulder theres a lot of nervedamage so I simply didnt feel most of it :wink:


 Alice, I opened the door for you and you let it close.#-o Honesty is the best policy they say.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy shit, unbelievable. Glad everyone's ok in the end, and good luck keeping the dog calm so he can heal - sounds like you're gonna need it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> GEEEZ Alice, hope you and the rest of the two and four legged casulaties of KNPV all recover to full health. At least you confirm that the KNPV is always training hard, here in the USA we dont have those worries:lol:, whats the worse that can happen here a wooden dumbell hits another person:-\". Anyways get to feeling better, you be back at it before ya know it.


 
People train hard here in the states, and I am sure harder than alot of other folks to inlclude some KNPV personnel. Not everyone, but some, just like anywhere esle....

Sorry Alice, good luck, that sucks!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> All I can say is Holy Shit! You got some pain tolerance! Hope everyone recovers well.



 I can't improve on Howard's reply.

DITTO!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm just glad you and everyone else and the dogs lived to tell the tale! That's a truly ****ed up day.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Moly - that is quite the day. Glad everything ended up ok!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a crazy mess. Glad to hear everyone is on the mend now.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> People train hard here in the states, and I am sure harder than alot of other folks to inlclude some KNPV personnel. Not everyone, but some, just like anywhere esle....
> 
> it was meant as sarcasm, hence why I hate forums, your right and there far and few in between here in the USA ( from my experiences and travels ) as well as myself that has backed off on training big time right now do to family taking presidence. But will start hot and heavy again sooner than later I hope.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeez...remind me to take a couple sterile wound packs to training in the future just in case. Some for the dogs, some for the humans!


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Whoa...Hope everyone heals up ok...
Me..? I'm gonna save this post and re-read it next time I think I'm having a bad day!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That story made me feel a bit uncomfortable and my anxiety level rise. Wow what a day!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Oeps Alice... beterschap voor jullie allebei!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Man, I've had a few bad days, with one of those things happening, but never all of them in the same day, that sucks.


----------



## kellie pulido (Apr 24, 2007)

But how did the bark and hold go other than that?Don't let a little blood stop ya.... heee heee I know how that shit goes.My 2 dogs got in a fight in the living room bad bad fight accident somebody got let out my mistake,My husband had to lay down on the deck outside he was so light headed and had chest pain,I got bit in 2 spots needed sutures,husbands dog had a big hole in his head with a tooth from my dog in it,and my dog was thrown outside to break up the fight,he had wounds everywhere with non stop bleeding,I ran to get the truck and I look out back and my dog is barking at the fence afraid he was missing a training adventure.Dogs went to vet and me and hubby to er,and the house looked like a crime scene blood all over the living room the tooth,all over the deck on the sliding glass door,on the garage door throught the garage and into the truck


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

You win the prize Alice for the most fck up saturday. I am glad that everyone will be o.k. You have got to learn to read the signs of a bad day coming. After 2 accidents you can be sure it's going to be one of those days. just call it quits and try again the next day.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice

On the bright side, this would be a great time to buy lottery tickets. I think you've used up all your bad luck for awhile.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

wow worst day ever...


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm glad you and the dog are ok. I didn't realize what a tough sport KNPV is. I have a whole new respect for KNPV titled dogs, just for making it through the training.

Jim


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for all the nice replies! yep It was one day in a million and I hope to never ever have a day like it again...

Robbie is doing good, had to laugh tho this morning, walked into his kennel to check and see how he and his trusted new sidekick *the sunflower* aka the white hood :lol: were doing...and they were doing great...they have become good friends all 3.419.873 of them...never knew them things to shred so easely :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> thanks for all the nice replies! yep It was one day in a million and I hope to never ever have a day like it again...
> 
> Robbie is doing good, had to laugh tho this morning, walked into his kennel to check and see how he and his trusted new sidekick *the sunflower* aka the white hood :lol: were doing...and they were doing great...they have become good friends all 3.419.873 of them...never knew them things to shred so easely :lol:


LOL, moon collar might work better, it´s harder for him to get a hold on it.

http://www.fretten.nl/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3343


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> LOL, moon collar might work better, it´s harder for him to get a hold on it.
> 
> http://www.fretten.nl/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3343


or muzzle


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jody Butler said:


> or muzzle


:lol: nice idea...robbie and muzzle ? its a great combo specialy since hes out of a muzzle in under 5 seconds! 

have just ordered a mooncollar....if it dont work its sure to keep him occupied and it should be good for a laugh :lol:

thanks for the heads up Selena


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> LOL, moon collar might work better, it´s harder for him to get a hold on it.
> 
> http://www.fretten.nl/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3343


Selena,

The moon collar looks a lot like the Kong Cloud only more expensive?

http://www.dogsupplies.com/products/Kong-Cloud-Inflatable-Soft-E-Collar.html


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> LOL, moon collar might work better, it´s harder for him to get a hold on it.
> 
> http://www.fretten.nl/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=3343


Did you read my thread on this type of thing? 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/kong-cloud-21307/

If the dog is not dopey and on drugs, I have my doubts LOL.

Worth a shot maybe. I would like to hear how it works out.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

What a day...
Hope Robbie makes a full recovery.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jenn, no I didnt saw your topic. Thomas, sure looks like it. I'm thinking about a little webshop and the cloud thing is WAY cheaper than the available moon collars over here.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

He is walking around without any problem now but damn that leg and his chest look absolutly nasty colorwise...its blue black and purple and swollen to hell and back but I took him to my own vet today for an xray to check the leg out and all is looking good....no damage to the bone its just muscle and tissue damage...my vet had a good opportunity to check the muscledamage and the stitches (he chewed out the remaining stitches) and told me no lasting problems would come of it since it might be a long tear but its lengthwise in the muscle so it will heal up without problems....my biggest concern is the open wound...its about 2.5 inch and you look straight into the leg to bone and muscle...its not a thing of beauty :lol: but atleast he isnt fking about with it now so I have 4 bags of saline that i have to spritz into it 3 times a day followed by a large lob of dermiel ointment and then stuff his face with metacam and synulox for the pain and preventing infection...it will be a very slow wound to heal i was told by the vet but it will close up completly...only issue may be the hairthing and it not growing back there so he might have a boldpatch on his shoulder and leg. ahwell ill take it! rather bold then limping


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm glad the dog is doing better . How about you? I'm guessin your wounds are starting to look rather colorful by now .


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Pictures of the carnage would be good!

I am glad everyone is doing okay. Keeping dogs quiet while they heal is a real PITA. ](*,)


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow Alice, I don't think I've ever heard anything quite like that. I am really glad to hear hopefully nothing permanent. Get well soon to everyone.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Unlucky that Alice ! Stressful !!

Hope everyone involved, both two legged and four legged get back out to play soon !


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> I'm glad the dog is doing better . How about you? I'm guessin your wounds are starting to look rather colorful by now .


Im ok  he got me on the top front side of shoulder just above the collarbone theres 3 punctures and a tear but thats not to big...about an inch in size...colorwise im a match for robbie...nice purple and black but its clean and doesnt hurt that bad (thank god for nerve damage huh) as for the other 3 bites well they didnt break the skin :lol: so they just look colorfull. got a box of antibiotics to tide me over for 10 days and it will heal up by itself....

all in all it was a shitty day but in the end things are looking up now so im happy with things as they are 

lesson to learn from this? next time muzzle, gag, tape and tie his bloody yap shut :lol: hes an awesome dog with a great character in work but also social....then again when in pain it really doesnt matter shit how nice the dog might be....they hurt and they might just go for you....specialy when your sticking your fingers into a gapping hole in order to try and stop bloodflow...love you he might but thankfull he sure as hell will not be :lol: ill make some snaps tomorow of robbie to post them to show the damage on the outside.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope you all are doing better today Alice! How did Robbie get "gashed"?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

so apparantly someone snapped a few photos from the bike exercise saturday when robbie was guarding the decoy...

will post the non graphic one here since the other is just to graphic to display and honestly I cant look at it again... look at robbie behind the decoy and then the frontpaw right side...covered in blood on this picture and still the silly ****er is doing his job! kinda makes you wanna cry im so bloody proud of him!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yikes, but MAN what a great DOG!!


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

No compromise in that dog. Hope both you and Robbie heal up well.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> so apparantly someone snapped a few photos from the bike exercise saturday when robbie was guarding the decoy...
> 
> will post the non graphic one here since the other is just to graphic to display and honestly I cant look at it again... look at robbie behind the decoy and then the frontpaw right side...covered in blood on this picture and still the silly ****er is doing his job! kinda makes you wanna cry im so bloody proud of him!


that's why I love /hate working dogs they will do there jobs and as you saw could be dying and you would never know


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Dogs like that make people like us clench, pucker and get goose pimples all at the same time! :grin:


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Dang Alice, is the tattoo ok?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Dang Alice, is the tattoo ok?



:lol: yup is the other shoulder


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hope you all are doing better today Alice! How did Robbie get "gashed"?



he somehow got the chainsecurity stuck in his shoulder and leg...or atleast ripped it through from one side to the other.

im not sure how to explain the part I mean so ill just show a pic and it might make sense :lol:










this part was bent to the outside (skin still stuck to it after we checked later) we think (not sure) that when the bike fell the last time that it bent and when it was robbie's turn he basicly lodged himself on it while making his attack and thats how it ripped from shoulder to leg....decoy kept riding the bike down field (as he should)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> :lol: yup is the other shoulder


Whew, you had me worried there


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Gorgeous dog, Alice. What a crappy day. Don't you have a pup from Selena, also, Cailynn? If you can get this product over where you are, Vetericyn or can use Xenodyne or Scriner's, these can be sprayed into an open wound and helps it heal from inside out and usually heals without much of a scar. They are safe to use on yourself, also. Good luck. Great dog.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Alice, this would be a hilarious story if it were not true. I'm glad everybody is o.k. (well, relatively speaking, not sure if I got a broken shoulder, life-threatening artery-severing gash, or multiple bites and ~1K Euro in doctor/vet bills from trying to save my dog's life that I'd call it "o.k." but under the circumstances, maybe). I'd say your luck should either make a turn for the better, or else you should maybe stay inside for a while. :|

Hopefully you never have a day like that again! Still, thanks for sharing. I'll remember this the next time I think I'm having a bad day.

-Cheers


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

What a training day Alice! Luckily these kinds of days are rare, but it makes you realize how lucky we all are most of the time, if you see how risky lots of the things we do, really are. And in your case, all those accidents in themselves could have ended really bad 

Hope you'll all heal well. (prachthond die Robbie van je!)


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

> Vetericyn


As luck would have it, someone walked into my shop with a bottle of Vetericyn spray that they wanted me to use on their dog's hot spots. So here is my official review - WHAT A F-ING RIPOFF! 

This person paid $40 for a 16 oz bottle of weak saline solution with a little bit of bleach.

Ingredients *(bold comments are mine)*: Electrolyzed Water (99.97%) *(*see below)*, Sodium Chloride (NaCl) *(salt)* 0.023%, Sodium Hypochlorite (NaOCl)*(bleach!)*0.004%, and Hypochlorous Acid (HOCl)*(created when bleach dissolves in water)* 0.003%.

* It sounds all scientifical and stuff, but basically you take salt water, run electricity through it, and make weak bleach solution. 

No doubt that this works, though. An oldschool pitbull breeder told me about making a wash with a gallon water, 1/4 cup bleach, and some salt. For skin conditions, hot spots, cuts/bites... I bet hers was a lot cheaper... Although FYI this recipe is about 8x more concenterated than vetericyn...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Alice that is a lot of stuff for one day ughhh. Ummm yes Im thinking "day from hell AND day from hell II" All in one day!! I hope all is well after.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Anna Kasho said:


> As luck would have it, someone walked into my shop with a bottle of Vetericyn spray that they wanted me to use on their dog's hot spots. So here is my official review - WHAT A F-ING RIPOFF!
> 
> This person paid $40 for a 16 oz bottle of weak saline solution with a little bit of bleach.
> 
> ...


Anna sorry you think this stuff is crap. Fortunately, we all have had great luck spraying gaping wounds on horses that couldn't be sutured and have had great results. My friend has diabetes and uses it on herself and I have very thin skin that tears easily and find it works nicely. I also paid $10 for mine. I actually prefer Xenodyne from VPL.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Laney Rein said:


> Anna sorry you think this stuff is crap. Fortunately, we all have had great luck spraying gaping wounds on horses that couldn't be sutured and have had great results. My friend has diabetes and uses it on herself and I have very thin skin that tears easily and find it works nicely. I also paid $10 for mine. I actually prefer Xenodyne from VPL.


I don't think it's crap, did I say that?  I think it's a damn ripoff to sell a small bottle of what amounts to water/salt/bleach for $40 to well meaning people like the grooming customer who brought it to me. If you got it for $10, that's much better. I found it selling for around $30 online.

Bleach + saline wash is used on people, on open wounds with MRSA infection, etc. No doubt that it works.

Iodine preparations also work well. I use betadine a lot.

ETA, whoever thought of marketing this stuff is a genius. I wish I'd thought of it first. :lol:


----------

